# Commercial Sites up for bid?



## Helderberg (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi, Does anyone know of any commercial sites up for bid in the Rotterdam, NY area? Any information would be appreciated. Much Obliged.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Gee, wonder why no one told you what sites they are bidding on???


----------

